# Question???????



## Target3080 (Dec 6, 2010)

What kind of clairifier do you guys use and what size? I will be shooting indoors vegas 3 spot with a 6 power lens


----------



## beararcher16232 (Aug 14, 2010)

i just use a 4x lens and it seams to work great


----------



## Target3080 (Dec 6, 2010)

You dont use a clairifier?


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

I shoot a 29mm 1.0 dia. lens with a red 3/32(i think) clairifier.


----------



## redboyd7 (Nov 5, 2010)

Most pro shops that sell them have a kit that you can look through to get the one that works for you. I would start with a # 2.


----------



## Target3080 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

I'm shooting a 6x-3/8 center grind True Spot lens right now and previously was shooting a Specialty 7x with a large dot. I don't use clarifiers in either one. Personally I find the magnification sufficiently allows me to center up either the spot in the lens (TS lens) or the dot in the spot (SAP lens). Both are a little blurry, but I find a clear sight picture for spots to be a detriment to me...just causes me to see my movement more clearly and then I tend to tense up and freeze during the shot process every time I see the dot move off the middle....not good.

For 3D on the other hand I do like to get things as clear as possible so I can pick out nocks and other reference points to aim off of. For 3D I often use a 6x lens and a #1 1/16 clarifier, though lately I've been running a 4x and a 3/64" peep which has been clear enough as well.

>>------->


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Okay I get this some what. Have you shot a Dual lens? 4x inner 2x outer? My partner wants me to shoot unlimited class with spots this year. So I have a axcel Ax3000 sight with a X31 scope. Which would you use a up pin or the Tru Spot? In the past I have shot the 4x lens with the #1 clarifier 1/16. I think if I am only shotting spots to find something with the circle in the lens. What dia. inner circle would you recommend? The smaller the better? Do you like your Tru Spot?


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Admiral Vixen said:


> Okay I get this some what. Have you shot a Dual lens? 4x inner 2x outer? My partner wants me to shoot unlimited class with spots this year. So I have a axcel Ax3000 sight with a X31 scope. Which would you use a up pin or the Tru Spot? In the past I have shot the 4x lens with the #1 clarifier 1/16. I think if I am only shotting spots to find something with the circle in the lens. What dia. inner circle would you recommend? The smaller the better? Do you like your Tru Spot?


If you haven't made up your mind, take a look at the twin view center magnified only with real time outer ring, Or the X-View can only see the center . What you see is what you have. it gives immediate target acquisition . As for the clarifier, tHe OBS clarifier will work with all power lenses. Brite Site originated the dual lens & X-view systems


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Mike

Thank you so much. I will check these out for sure. Brite Site. Which do you use?


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Admiral Vixen said:


> Mike
> 
> Thank you so much. I will check these out for sure. Brite Site. Which do you use?


I use my top gun X-View lens 1 diopter & my clarifier hunter size 1/8" . give me all the light I need


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Hi Admiral Vixen - I have shot the dual lens (Specialty). I used the 6x inner, 2x outer. Worked well but started catching myself using the edges of the inner lens to aim with instead of just looking through and centering up the spot in the lens. I am now shooting a True Spot lens 6x 3/8" center grind. I like that one even better, transition from center grind to the outer magnification isn't as pronounced and thus easier for me to center up the spot in the lens without using the edges of the center lens to aim off of. I worked my sight extenion in/out with the True Spot lens until I had it set up so I could just see some blue around the spot while aiming.

I'm still not using a clarifier, even with the 6x center grind. Not exactly crystal clear, but in good lighting I can just make out the 10-ring circle on a Vegas face.

>>------->


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Happy New Yearccasion16:ccasion16:ccasion16: Go Badgers!!!!! Okay Thanks Guys for your help. I am trying the Twin view lens, and the X4 verde/with up pin/clarifier. I guess it will be interesting to see what I go with. I think the X-view would mess me up on which spot I was at. But not sure I will try these others first and report back. Twin lens went with the 4X with the 7/16 grind. I am hoping this will be the one of choice. League starts soon and I have to get it dialed in. The lighting is bad there.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Admiral Vixen said:


> Happy New Yearccasion16:ccasion16:ccasion16: Go Badgers!!!!! Okay Thanks Guys for your help. I am trying the Twin view lens, and the X4 verde/with up pin/clarifier. I guess it will be interesting to see what I go with. I think the X-view would mess me up on which spot I was at. But not sure I will try these others first and report back. Twin lens went with the 4X with the 7/16 grind. I am hoping this will be the one of choice. League starts soon and I have to get it dialed in. The lighting is bad there.


Thank you for checking out the Twin view, how ever you mentioned that the X-View would give you a problem because you wouldn't know what target you would be on. Here is a clue on how to shoot any lens. Never look for the target thru the peep. Find the target in the scope at full draw, then look thru the peep to adjust it. Works every time.


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

brtesite said:


> Thank you for checking out the Twin view, how ever you mentioned that the X-View would give you a problem because you wouldn't know what target you would be on. Here is a clue on how to shoot any lens. Never look for the target thru the peep. Find the target in the scope at full draw, then look thru the peep to adjust it. Works every time.


Mike I went with both hope they make it here soon.

Thanks Kimberley


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Im currently shooting a Specialty Archery 8X lens with a red 3/64 clarifier.A Green one would work great wth a 6X.Thats what my wife has in hers.Target is clear as a bell.


----------



## beararcher16232 (Aug 14, 2010)

with the 4x lens i use the yellow clarifier


----------



## Joshua Erbe (Nov 2, 2010)

6x true spot 1/4"grind using #2 1/16" clarifier and just started using a 8x true spot 3/8" grind with #3 1/16 clarifier


----------

